# Trimming fins?



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Have any of you ever trimmed your betta's fins with scissors to treat fin rot?
Someone on here suggested that as a treatment but that doesn't seem right to me :/


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That sounds terrible... I'm guessing they have nerves in their fins. Also, that wouldn't get rid of the bacteria that's causing the fin rot to begin with!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know! It would hurt  

And wouldn't that make an even bigger opening for bacteria to get in? I wonder where this person read that, it's weird.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Would it really hurt? The tail is only a few cells thick.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, since they tail bite, maybe it wouldn't. But we have no idea if that self destructive behavior hurts or not. So I wouldn't try it ever.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It just irks me because he was giving it as advice to a new member! I don't know where the heck he came up with trimming the rot off.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I do know that hydrogen peroxide works on the bacteria...I'll have to post how to do it properly but.....DONT PUT IT IN YOUR TANK!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have heard of breeders that sometimes trim the fins of halfmoons if their large fins make it hard for the fish to swim...


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> I have heard of breeders that sometimes trim the fins of halfmoons if their large fins make it hard for the fish to swim...


I am just not sure about it, seems cruel to me.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

8[ Unles it was PROVEN to me that it didn't hurt them and that it was an EXTREMELY effective, like the best out there, treatment I'd never do it.

It's 
A) Questionable
B) Risky
C) Disturbing. I wouldn't be able to do it.

that's my take on it.

If someone told me it was the only way I'd do it though. If it meant saving the fish. But that's it!

Mr. Vapm I'd love to see that Hydrogen peroxide trick! That's some great knowledge! =]

BTW BettaHeart and Turtle10 the boys in your avis are STUNNING! D: <3


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> 8[ Unles it was PROVEN to me that it didn't hurt them and that it was an EXTREMELY effective, like the best out there, treatment I'd never do it.
> 
> It's
> A) Questionable
> ...


I agree!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I doubt it really hurts that much. The hydrogen peroxide Mr.Vampire was talking about was where you take the fish out of water and rub hydrogen peroxide VERY carefully on the fish's tail, to get rid of the disease.


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

I put it in the same basket as docking dogs tails and ears etc... unless it is absolutely needed I would not do it. Need a cure... ask OFL for some advice. She will give the recipe for a garlic based, green tea, iodine infused, peroxide fermented soup that will have your betta feeling better in no time at all lol

(Disclaimer) the suggested remedy is in fact a joke and I do not suggest trying to brew this evil concoction... ask OFL for the real deal


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

It just seems wrong to me...


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

How would you even handle the betta long enough to trim their fins?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

It seems interesting, but I would never do it because of the way some people use scissors to cut their dog's ears into triangles to make them look 'cool'.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know. I can see where they're comming from, but personally I wouldn't want to risk it. What if he wiggles and I end up cutting him in two? :shock:


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

:BIGsurprise: :BIGsad:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aquaruim salt, and clean, warm water is ALL you need to treat fin rot, ime. :/ the ONLY time i'd EVER even THINK about cutting a betta's tail, is if it's a HM with SUPER FINNAGE, and he's literally having trouble swimming. :/ even then, i'd debate.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

To cut the fins you must get a damp paper towel and lay it over the fish's body (the fish will be on a paper plate or something) then gently and carefully trim. The same procedure for the peroxide excep the peroxide can only touch the infected area.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Although trimming fins is sometimes practiced for varied reasons-too long and heavy fins to breed/swim etc....infections..etc.....I would not recommend doing this unless you have been shown proper procedure for: before, during and after care...you can do more harm than good......

Even removing the fish for H2O2 or other topical application of medication should not be done unless you know what you are doing...most of the topical medication can kill the fish if any gets in the gills or mouth...

Proper care and preventive care are best and when the need arises for treatment....fresh dechlorinated water with water changes are the best first treatment...then salts with water changes come next....depending on the problem....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IAL works pretty well too hehe.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> IAL works pretty well too hehe.


You got that right...lol....however, I like to use Oak leaf instead of IAL but only because it is Free...lol.....

This is why I like to pre-mix my treatment water in 1gal jugs...so I can add a tannin source to steep of either IAL or Oak leaf......they have awesome powers....lol.....


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I would never trim a betta's fins. :-( A fish with trimmed fins cannot be sent to show.

Plain old salt and clean water usually cures mild fin rot within 1 week or 2. If that fails, the next step is antibiotics for a week. IMO, hydrogen peroxide is bad idea because it also destroys healthy tissue and can be very painful and lethal for the fish if it gets in the fish's eyes. Hydrogen peroxide is great for houseplants though.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Do you put water on the plate so your betta can breathe? That sounds terrible.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

danifacetastic said:


> Do you put water on the plate so your betta can breathe? That sounds terrible.


 Bettas breath the air we breath...as long as they're wet they'll be fine.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> You got that right...lol....however, I like to use Oak leaf instead of IAL but only because it is Free...lol.....
> 
> This is why I like to pre-mix my treatment water in 1gal jugs...so I can add a tannin source to steep of either IAL or Oak leaf......they have awesome powers....lol.....


 I would call them magic leaves but that dosen't really send the message I want it to haha.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

That still sounds terrible. Ugh.


----------



## emberdragon (Jan 27, 2011)

Use a parasite treatment, if it is affecting the tail already then it's already in the water and you'll just cause more pain and suffering to the fish, as well as possibly creating an infection if you trim the fins.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Emberdragon, you wouldn't use a parasitic treatment for finrot... finrot is either bacterial or fungus infection, so clean water and if needed salt treatment should be more than enough to treat it.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've tried the hydrogen peroxide trick on one of my friend's bettas who had extreme finrot (she was too scared to do it herself) and within a day or so the betta's fins started to heal... It's a bit nervewracking at first but it's pretty easy... unless, of course, you have a fish that likes to flop around a lot. 

But "trimming" betta's fins? Ugh...


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Trimming fins... makes me think of a weird fish groomer cutting shapes into fins for a profit.. *shiver*


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Trimming fins is quite common around here. There are "specialists" who trim a week before the fish goes into contest. Never the less I would not do it unless I feel it is necessary - I usually do it to psychotic tail biters to avoid unexpected injuries that may get me unprepared (diseases spread pretty quickly in my tanks). I wouldn't do it to occasional tail biters. Yes, I agree it is cruel and will hurt them. But sometimes it is necessary.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

But WOULD it hurt? Or are a fish's fins similar to mammalian hair? It doesn't hurt when you get your hair cut does it? Anyhow, I wouldnt do it unless it's a last resort for a severe case...


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

I say it would hurt, but that's just my opinion. Does a tailbiting betta feel the pain of biting ones self? Maybe. Does a bird feel the pain when it plucks it's own feathers out? Yes. But there is a reason for these behaviors, with birds it is often stress, bordom and/or neglect, with fish, I think they get bored too, it could also be stress from water conditions or parasitic infestation.
My goldfish was trying to scrape his gills on his gravel, apparently he had gotten parasites of some sort, who's to say that biting a tail is not a bettas way of saying something is wrong.
Okay, I lost my point somewhere in here and I am too tired to figure it out, so, good luck finding it.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've heard that fish have nerves in their rays, just not the webbing in between. So would it hurt? Probably. To what extent, we don't know. 

In any case I would be more likely to do a topical peroxide treatment rather than trimming because, as someone else said, you are just making a new opening for infection even closer to the betta's main cirulatory system.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO it would definitely hurt them. Their fins are sensitive - bettas are often trained to be vicious by ... tapping (?)... on their tails. They think another betta had nipped them and would turn to bite back. 

I don't take them out of the water when I trim psychotic males (to avoid over stressed). I put them in a shallow and narrow container then let them flare. Then I cut (small and sharp scissors - like the ones used for cutting baby's nail) when they pause. If it didn't hurt, they would act the same. But I always find them less active after the cut and return normal the following day (I've only done this about 3 - 4 times throughout my betta keeping life).


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Let's all remember now... fish do not have as complex a nervous system as we do. It's not even sure if fish even feel pain and if they do to what extent and if they do feel pain is it the same as the pain we feel or is it a different sensation.

IMO. Trimming is not for the general hobbyist and most people will not have to do it. As someone else mentioned, unless you truly know what your doing it's not worth the risk to try it.

As for how you do it. It's not just taking a rusty pair of scissors and chopping away like your making a colored paper valentine. It has to be done very cleanly and very carefully. You have to first cover the fish leaving only a small portion of the fin exposed. Then a sanitized scalpel or pair of scissors is used to remove the part of the fin you want to get rid of (and yes.. depending on how short the cut is.. there may be a little blood). After the cut is made you need to put the fish into medicated water to heal and prevent infection.

Done correctly it can really help the fins heal quickly and evenly but most hobbyists will not do that correctly if they try.

In my opinion. If your going to trim fins you need to know how to anesthetize fish first and that's very tricky. At least then the fish will be less stressed and less likely to move around during the procedure.

I'm actually considering doing this with Bowie, who has horrid fin rot right now, still not sure if I'm going to do it or let the fins heal on their own. Removing the rot would keep the rest of his fins safe, but then again I don't want to risk infection.


----------

